
Will Coders Ever Be Considered “Blue Collar” Workers? - technologyvault
https://futurism.com/2-whats-the-next-blue-collar-job-coding/
======
afrancis
I glanced at the Clive Thompson article. I disagree. I feel movements like
"software carpentry" ([https://software-carpentry.org](https://software-
carpentry.org)) are a good indicator of what mass computer literacy will look
like in the workplace and society as a whole. Essentially more folks will know
how to develop small scripts to support their main work (or customise their
home automation systems). In turn, I also suspect, in the long run,
programmers that act as the equivalent of a scrivener (the 'blue' collar
workers of those articles) are going to dramatically decline as a percentage
of folks engaged in software development.

